# [Taiwan NR] Yi-Fan Wu 5x5 single 54.90



## Yifan Wu (Aug 22, 2015)




----------



## Jimmy Liu (Aug 22, 2015)

MongmongDA!


----------



## Yifan Wu (Aug 22, 2015)

DOBI!


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 22, 2015)

That was really fast, good job :tu


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Aug 22, 2015)

Wow, that was extremely fast! Cube?


----------



## rybaby (Aug 23, 2015)

That edge pairing was incredibly fast. Awesome solve!


----------



## DizzypheasantZZ (Aug 23, 2015)

WR next pls.


----------

